# Feeding Goats, Any thoughts



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Do any of you feed your goats Cracked corn, mixed with Goat feed? I am asking as the price of corn is to go lower, ?? My goats get into chicken scratch feed now and then for a snack while I feed the chickens. They sure love it and prefer to eat that instead of their alfalfa pellets. Not sure if this is very good for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its not very good for them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't feed corn to my goats , I have heard it is bad for them, but I don't know WHY it is bad...anyone know?

As for me, I use 1 part sweet goat, 1 part pellets, and soon to add 1 part alfalfa pellets


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

there was another link just like this the other day. I would not feed corn. Here's a link with a little infor for anyone that wants. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/ruminalacidosis.html


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I see what you are saying clearwtrbeach, but that was from overeating, so does that make a difference? To my understanding, anything new can do that if fed in large amounts at once.....she states in there that the corn isn't good for them but does not say why other than "they eat it like candy"....my girls and guys eat grain like candy too if I would let them....just trying to figure out why it is bad....in moderation, I mean.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I also wonder why it is bad. My husband is always saying 'we need to give them cracked corn' in their feed, and I am like uh...no! I've just always heard it's bad for them, but have never understood why, especially if it's in small amounts.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure why it would be bad either if in reasonable portions. I feed 4oz twice a say with their feed and the folks I bought them from have been very successful feeding in this manner.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have read that the corn is like candy to them I don't like to give my corn because there is no nutritional value for them it is just a filler most of the grain mills around here use too much corn in there pre made grain I am still looking for a good grain mix that won't brake the bank


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Grains, to include corn, have a much higher phosphorus content than calcium. Goats (not just wethers)need their cal/phos balanced 2/1 for optimal growth and health. So if you are adding corn it will be a good idea to make sure you raise the calcium in their diet to try and keep that ratio. Alfalfa is a good source of calcium. I attached a link below to a nutritional analysis of corn. You can see how high the phosphorus is compared to calcium.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2418/2


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

MissyPartkerton is right. Corn is very high is phosphorus and is a "hot" food. Just not for goaties


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Corn added to the goats diet will also make the hooves grow really fast. Its a hot feed that causes more problems than its worth.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yes the article is geared toward over eating, however if there's a will there's a way for them to find corn. My husband threw some out to 'nibble' once years ago. I almost lost one. As mentioned there are rumen issues, no nutrition so to speak, and the 'hot' calcium to phosphorous ratio.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aha....so that's why. Glad I don't feed it! I have enough trouble straightening out the hooves from previous owners...:wallbang:


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We used to give corn until I reworked our feed in order to get the most protein out of it. Corn doesn't have that much protein and it can make them fat. I figured if we are feeding them something it may as well be what they need the most.


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Corn not for goats, What do you feed yours?*

Thank You all for your replys. Gave me food for thought. I do not feed corn, but my chickens get it, and the goats are on it asap. So I need to re figure how I am going to keep my goats away from it.

I am wanting to ask you all what do you feed your goats? 
Also, Do you keep your goats ON A DRY LOT?? I am asking about the dry lot because, this past year we had a real hard time with goats getting sick. I lost 5, heart breaking, I stuggled night and day to save them. But the Grimreaper won. The reason , Deer ,, they caused the entire problem. I found out too late for 5, but the 6th I saved her, Thank You Lord!

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs, for Milk.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

That's so sad. Did they get menengial worm?

I feed my goats a good second cut grass hay 24/7, and, because they are wethers, only a small amount of grain (1/4-1/3C), enough to mix their supplements into. They also have Mana Pro goat minerals and kelp meal free choice, and I give them occasional veggie scraps from the kitchen. In spring, summer and into fall they have lots of browse available to them. We have white tail deer up the wazoo around here, too, and I am paranoid about menengial worm, but I have lots of free range chickens and ducks who keep the snail (transmitters of the worms) population way down.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm using a 3-way mix working good for me so far they can't get enough of it(corn,sweet feed,Alfa pellets) found a local place sells it 8.90 a 50- pound bag


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine are dry lotted and they get alfalfa hay, grain specific for goats - pellet kind - from TSC.


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Dry lot sounds good to me. I bet you have few worm or parasite problems. I am setting up a new Barn and Goat pen and planning on a dry lot set up.
Thank You


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I never feed corn to my goats. They get oats and barley. My goats bloated easily when they had corn and they smelled awful! (It is in many sweet feeds so I mix my own.)


----------

